# Coffee deluxe opv yay or nay?



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok, so I'm at a loss on this. Does the coffee deluxe have one?

Most threads suggest not, although rarely do people categorically state it, I guess as people don't really know. I've had one comment though stating its the screw adjustable valve on the pump. So at a bit of a loss.

It's a pre-Phillips machine if that's any use


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

No, the coffee deluxe doesn't have an OPV (or a 3 way solenoid valve either) like the classic.

The comment about the screw valve on the pump is probably a reference to the "hack" that can be done where you cut the end off the pumps safety valve (set at ~ 15bar) and shorten its internal spring so you can then make it adjustable and use it as a brew pressure OPV. Not for the faint hearted... I chickened out of doing it on mine.


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Ahh, righty-O. I'll be ordering an adjustable opv from those shockwaves people on eBay then and fashioning that on. I saw something on coffee snobs where you needed a new steam valve as well. The new steam valve doesn't have the 'outlet' running back to the water tank as this now comes from the opv. Can I just block off that 'outlet' on the steam valve?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You can buy an OPV to fit the Deluxe but you can't fit a 3 way valve like in a classic and so you still have the drippy brewhead and portafilter sneezing. When you can get a 2nd hand Classic for around £100 at some point you have to ask is it more economical just to sell the Deluxe and get a an actual Classic ? A second hand Classic will also depreciate far less, if at all.

You only need a new steam valve if yours isn't working properly, you don't need it just to fit an OPV. The one without the "outlet" (Self Priming Valve) is the one from the Classic that doesn't have the self priming feature. This is something Gaggia added to the deluxe machine to make it more user friendly (or if you're cynical, then add more features to make it sound better). It so easy to manually prime that there really is no need for it and in my opinion causes more trouble than its worth. The return water from the SPV isn't for the same reason as the return water from the OPV. They do two completely different jobs. The SPV is to allow the boiler to be fully filled, allowing air to escape as water is pumped in (until it breaks and then it also allows water to escape back into the tank). The water return from the OPV is the bleed off to reduce the brew pressure down from the pumps 15bar down to the required 9-10bar.

Yes, you can just block the SPV. I did it with a small brass screw on mine


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the coffee deluxe DOES have an opv, the valve on the pump has it built in, just a small flat head driver needed


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I bow to you greater experience Mark... I've always understood that the one built onto the "T" of the pump is a safety value rather than an adjustable OPV. The article I read said that in order to get it down to 9-10bar you' d need to take it apart and cut off some the spring (1 turns worth?) . Are you saying that its possibly to adjust a Coffee Deluxe down to 9-10bar without any modification ?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

If that's true I may have to look into adjusting it for my eldest son who now uses it in his flat.


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy days. Thanks Mark. I shall make use of my newly purchased pressure gauge and a flat head screwdriver, and also look in to adding on an opv


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I have adjusted it in the past and it has altered the pressure, not 100 percent if it is meant to be adjusted lol,


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

So I can blame you when I get squirted in the face


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

oi, no profanity lol


----------



## GranGaggia_old_version (10 mo ago)

I adjusted the little brass pump opv on my gaggia gran( ancient 80s old version) It works. I used a bicycle pump with pressure gauge attached to the steam wand to get a ball park reading. defo improved/ lowered pressure. But ajusting the pump opv does look shonky as there is no lock nut, but then there wasnt one in the first place. Id say its worth doing with any small gaggia thats not worth the price of fitting a big ovp.


----------

